# any one w/ pic s of mud flaps on 745i?



## wburleson (Aug 29, 2003)

Would some one post pictures of a 745 w/ mud guards on - thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

(I'm not an E65/66er, but you can note that the E65/66 splash guards are color matched.... the E38 ones come in black.)


----------



## Vader745 (Apr 15, 2004)

What is the part number for the mud flaps?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Might be easier to call a dealer... they are different depending on the car color.


----------

